# Need help XD .45 4" or 4" compact



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I am finally going to do dabble into springfield XD's. They just have the best feel for full size .45's. Although I prefer glocks in most my other setups, a Glock .45 fullsize is is like holding a brick. I'm curious if people like the regular grip 4" or the compact model with the shorter grip. Can you still get your hand around the compact model. I'm looking for experience or maybe a picture of how it looks in the hand? Thanks guys!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Either way, the Compact model comes with an extended magazine that makes the grip the same length as the regular Service model. I would say go with the Compact, it's the best of both worlds.

-Jeff-


----------

